# YZF600R Conversion



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice!

Post some wiring schematics and we can go from there.


----------



## Bernel (Apr 25, 2013)

frodus said:


> Nice!
> 
> Post some wiring schematics and we can go from there.


Hi Frodus,
J2-3 to gnd
J2-5 to Throttle analogue(wiper)
J2-7 to 5V

When connected and power is on I get 5V between J2-7 and J2-2, I also get 5V between J2-7 and J2-5 even when I operate the throttle.

I did some continuity checks on the pot and got the following results: -
J2-3 to J2-5 5k Ohms to 0 Ohms when operating the throttle.
J2-3 to J2-7 infinity
J2-5 to J2-7 infinity

I think the pot is faulty, it was an ebay item when I bought it. I shall source a pot and try again unless you have spotted something I haven't.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Not just the throttle wiring. The entire thing. Do u have the controller enable wired? What else is connected? 

Best to post a schematic.


----------



## Bernel (Apr 25, 2013)

frodus said:


> Not just the throttle wiring. The entire thing. Do u have the controller enable wired? What else is connected?
> 
> Best to post a schematic.


Hi Frodus,
I traced the fault to a faulty throttle pot, I bought a cheap one from my local electronic store to test the motor and it span up. Now I need to source a new pot to fit my PB6 enclosure. They are hard to find in the UK but available in the states, problem is shipping cost $80 (£54). The pot only costs $18 (£12). If anyone knows a UK supplier please let me know.

Many thanks for your help.

Bernel


----------



## z_power (Dec 17, 2011)

Do you have any part number for this exact pot?


----------



## Bernel (Apr 25, 2013)

z_power said:


> Do you have any part number for this exact pot?


Hi z_power,
The part number on the base is P232-009A 0947, this is a two wire pot I need a 3 wire pot. It is the type Curtis Instruments use in the PB8 pot box. I thank a company called Claro make them.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

z_power said:


> Do you have any part number for this exact pot?


Here is a link for what you are looking for, if you take out the old one the electronics store can't mach it up.? It is a standard pot 0-5K.

http://www.cloudelectric.com/product-p/po-sy83716.htm


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Its not a standard pot ....It only rotates 40 degrees. 

http://www.tecknowledgey.com/curtis-throttles-pb-6-et126-wp45-ww1-ww2-fp-6/curtis-98191-potentiometer-0-to-5k-ohms.html


----------



## Bernel (Apr 25, 2013)

I have bitten the bullet and ordered a new pot box assembly from a UK supplier. I was aware of Cloud Electric and Tecknowledgy but the shipping cost bumped the price up to the same as a complete unit from the UK.
Any way problem solved, now I can focus on tidying up the build and get the welding organised.

Thanks all for the help, I will update this post as things happen.


----------

